

Adobe Creative suite CS2 (including photoshop $ illustrator) is free now - stewie2
http://helpx.adobe.com/en/x-productkb/policy-pricing/creative-suite-2-activation-end-life.html

======
vitovito
This may not be the value it seems to be. These are pretty antique as far as
applications go, and might be okay to learn the basics with before getting a
"real version," but you're going to have trouble working with industry folk
using them. They were originally released in _2005_. If you run OS X Lion or
later, you'll probably have better luck booting into a Windows VM or using
WINE or CrossOver than getting the Mac versions going:

Mac OS X v.10.2.8–v.10.3.8. PowerPC® G4 or G5 processor

Microsoft® Windows® 2000/Windows XP. Intel® Pentium® III or 4 processor

They're also not eligible for upgrade pricing to Creative Cloud (CS3+). Most
professionals I work with upgrade every couple of versions; I don't know
anyone still using even CS4, for example.

------
lifeguard
Wow: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Adobe_Photoshop#CS2>

The Standard Edition included:

    
    
        Adobe Bridge (Since CS2)
        Adobe Illustrator
        Adobe InDesign
        Adobe Photoshop  
        Adobe Version Cue
        Design guide and training resources
    

The Premium Edition also included:

    
    
        Adobe Acrobat Professional (Version 8 in CS2.3)
        Adobe Dreamweaver (Since CS2.3)
        Adobe GoLive

------
tait
Uhm, it requires registration and a known serial number. Were you advocating
any particular actions to extrapolate that into "free"?

~~~
stewie2
It gives you a serial if you download.

------
thornkin
Site seems down now.

------
stewie2
you need to register a adobe account to download.

